# Harehills Bonfire Night Riot



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2019)

Leeds Bonfire Night chaos as fighting breaks out in Harehills Road | Metro News
They done on the wrong night - Mischief Night was the night before!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2019)

oops, should have put Leeds in brackets after Harehills


----------



## oryx (Nov 6, 2019)

I used to live in Harehills!

BBC also reporting similar in Hyde and Oldham, Greater Manchester. 

There was an interesting item on radio 5 on Saturday night about the problems with fireworks in Bradford. Sounds like they are being let off every night, sometimes late, and people have had enough.

It's funny how you can get done if you drop a piece of litter in the street or have a can of beer on a train, but what are effectively small bombs are freely available for sale in the shops.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2019)

oryx said:


> I used to live in Harehills!
> 
> BBC also reporting similar in Hyde and Oldham, Greater Manchester.
> 
> ...


Fireworks have been going off for weeks here (Manchester), every night. It's annoying as fuck, tbf. 

Makes for pretty riots though. Those videos look well dramatic


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 6, 2019)

Firework mongers, worse than Hitler!


----------



## IC3D (Nov 6, 2019)

Manchester fireworks month was a thing when I was there ..a long time ago.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 6, 2019)

Great footage 10/10


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 6, 2019)

-Sarge, they're throwing fireworks at us!
-Right, let's all form up in one big group so we're harder to hit.
-Er, sarge...
-Do I fucking stutter?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 6, 2019)

I am fully fucking sick of fireworks though. Given that I have to pay for the public display out of my council tax I don't feel I should also have to listen to the endless random explosions set off by 50,000 assorted village idiots. Luckily they're not the kind of loud noise which gets to me but there must be other neurodiverse/misphonic folk who are at their wits' end from all the racket. You can have one display on Guy Fawkes, one on New Years, maybe Eid as well and then that's your lot.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 6, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Leeds Bonfire Night chaos as fighting breaks out in Harehills Road | Metro News
> They done on the wrong night - Mischief Night was the night before!


Hyde Park should have taken the opportunity shown _MischIef Night_ on mischief night. Have to suggest that to them next year.


----------



## nyxx (Nov 6, 2019)

It’s no fun for most dogs and cats.


----------



## Debs77 (Jul 18, 2020)

Last time I went to the Hyde park bonfire I had to leave in a hurry as  gang of youths were firing fireworks into the crowd, coppers everywhere and loads of arrests


----------

